# Your reason for being a pirate



## Demifiend (Oct 20, 2015)

Before anyone says, no, this is not a thread where i'm going to despise every pirate ever because they are evil and such, hell, _*i'm a pirate since the 4 years of age *_now with that out of the topic, We can start discussing this thread.



Spoiler



When i was young, i used to play with an old Compaq computer, that had a Sega Genesis emulator with tons of roms, I didn't know what a Genesis was, or what was the kind of games i was going to play, i just knew that i called that computer the "Game Box" where Sonic was in, that was in 2004/2005 mind you, and i played the _shit _out of the Sonic the Hedgehog games for the Sega Genesis, yeah, even Sonic 3D Blast which many people don't seem to enjoy.

I did also played others roms, like my introduction with the Mortal Kombat games (With 1,2 & 3 nonetheless), Vectorman, Earthworm Jim, some Disney games, Pulseman (Amazing game btw, from the same creators of the Pokemon series) and such, I didn't know i was doing something that i shouldn't or not, i just didn't care nor i would care in a future.

Later, in 2008, when i received my NDS Lite, i wanted to play more and more games, i got a Naruto game called "Naruto: Ninja Destiny" despite being a licensed anime game, it was actually a pretty enjoyable game, the music was nice, the controls felt really smooth, i really liked the game, sadly, I broke the cartridge quite some time ago, and it's now broken.

Anyways, i begged my parents for more games, especially the New Super Mario Bros DS that i saw in many commercials, I wished for a way to play many, many games on the NDS without having to actually paying for every single one that i wanted, and they told me that there was a way to do so, it was called, the R4.

Before the NDS Lite, but after the "Game Box" that i used to call, I got a PS1, with many, many games, it was modded so all the games that i was playing were CD backups of it, just to put it briefly, i had tons of fun hours with that thing, and i still enjoy playing it once in a while, going back to the topic, this is all i knew about piracy, i didn't know about Flashcards, CFW's or others kinds of chips.

When i received my R4, it was one of my happiest days ever, i was amazed that one cartridge could hold many of the games the NDS had, I researched more about it, and i found many other things, like how to put cheats on the games, how to update the firmware of my flashcard, and so, i was amazed how vast the flashcard market were for the NDS.

Later on, i got a Wii and it was awesome, i played and still play a ton of fun hours with that machine, it is really a neat console, i knew at that time that my Wii could use normal DVD's as backups, and i finally started to know how these things exactly worked, later on, i knew that the Wii could play backups on it with something called Neogamma.

I knew that my Wii could play backups and such, that was the only thing i cared back then, but i was still curious in how to do those things and so, i researched more about that and i discovered the Homebrew Channel, i followed some tutorials, and i managed to hack my Wii, which is now both modded with a chip, and with the Homebrew Channel.

Now, this has been a long history about how i got introduced with this, then i had the PSP and i also hacked that bitch mercilessly, as of now, all of my consoles (Except for my PS3, because i bought it without knowing that all the FW's in 3.56> were unhackeable, yes, i was pissed about that too, at least i believe Modrobert will do something about the matter).

And i always knew, that every console was going to be hacked, for example, i knew that my 3DS was such an amazing system, with a great quantity and quality of games, that i seriously wanted for a CFW, sadly, i bought the console at the end of 2011, where the only thing ever related to something like that was the fake Crown 3DS.

I waited, and waited, and finally, this year, i got what i wanted, the rxtools 3.0 on my 3DS, and i was so happy about it, for now, i played some things like Mighty Switch Force, Awakening, Kirby Triple Deluxe, Retro City Rampage and such, it was a really happy time for me, until i found discussions about these things.



Because i love this community so much, I didn't wanted to over put all of my personal experiences about the matter, but since that was the reason i got into this community, I decided to put on a spoiler all of my personal experiences with piracy, you can read it if you feel free to do so, I don't want to put this thread with a Wall of Text that may put others uncomfortable, So, there it is, if you feel curious enough.

Going back with the last things i said, I found discussions about these things called "Copyright" and how piracy affected the industry of videogames, i live in a country that was affected by a Civil War until 2009, so i got into other close countries as well, needless to say, all of the countries that i lived didn't respected those things at heart.

I'm a believer that, once you bought a console (Let's say, a PS4) you have all of the rights to alter whatever thing you want with it, since the Hardware is yours, the technology is yours, you have the freedom to obtain anything you want with it, but apparently, there are some people in other parts of the world that might disagree with me.

I read about many charts, and it was concluded that comparing the sales of multiple flashcards with the sells of the actual consoles, the difference is staggering big, i read about a Wololo Study in 2014, and with actual facts, it was proven that the Gateway sold approx. 1 million of units around the world the actual sells of the consoles were (at that time) with 43 millions of 3DS consoles sold.

This proved that piracy was only concerning to a relatively small part of people compared to the others persons who bought the console with the purpose of playing original games on it, or that's what the Wololo page proved, I don't know if the source is totally reliable around these parts, but this is what i got.

But as always, the times always change, and this thread can always lead to fights, and senseless discussions where nothing is reached, so instead of putting my position over the others, I want to hear your reasons as of, why you are a pirate, and also, please, be honest with it, don't be afraid of telling us.

Especially for the people who lives in First World countries, such as England, Germany, USA, Canada, etc. I already know that there are a lot of poor people on those countries, i also know that many people doesn't have the biggest of the salaries and etc., but i'm curious to see as of why you turned into a pirate, with a story if possible.

Did you turned into a pirate because that's what you used to do?, did you turned into a pirate because you didn't want to agree with the policies of an specific company?, my eyes and mind are totally open about the matter, and last thing, if you're not a pirate, i don't think this thread will be appropriate for you, but all opinions are accepted, and that's what it matters.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Oct 20, 2015)

I started pirating back in 2004 with GBA games. When I first found out about GBA emulator and roms, I used to download 100s of games and hardly play any of those. The trend continued to xbox, wii, ds etc.

But!

Since 2012ish- I stopped pirating. Whatever rom I download, I purchase that game too. For example pokemon games.

Ever since I stopped pirating, I have started to finish every game I own and actually enjoy it.

I understand not everyone can buy games so they resort to pirating, but I think there was a thread about the 'pirating effect ' a while ago where people said that they don't put effort into games anymore because they pirated it. Or something alone the lines.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Oct 20, 2015)

tldr but to the threads main question I do it because I can and in the event I find something I like I will buy it at retail or from the publisher's site DRM free, for example The Binding of Isaac Rebirth, Pokemon, and Final Fantasy titles. Its a simple matter of "does this developer deserve my money".


----------



## Seita (Oct 20, 2015)

Back in the old golden days of arcade and consoles up to Dreamcast ( in my opinion ), games were of a higher quality because it took a lot of time to make them and a small number of gamers bought them. Quality had to be there. Now that gaming has become more of a pop culture, and that software and hardware has become much more powerful and cheaper, a lot of shit is being released. Piracy is there to try games and not get scammed for buying a worthless piece of software.

But, I always buy games that deserve support. Fire Emblem and Mario Kart are fine examples here.

My biggest concern is not piracy, but a much more abhorred part of it;cheat codes. ESPECIALLY ONLINE CHEAT CODES. They make a game totally unplayable and they are the most dangerous abomination ever created!


----------



## Kawaii (Oct 20, 2015)

because i can


----------



## Jayro (Oct 20, 2015)

Things are too expensive; Having to pay a yearly subscription for a software app and it's updates (Antivirus, driver downloaders, etc) instead of a one time payment is bullshit, DLC in it's entirety is bullshit, devs are both lazy AND greedy 99% of the time. Certain portable versions of apps just come in a pirated/activated form, where there is no free portable version. Or there won't be a demo of a game, so we pirate it to test it out, and see if it's worth the purchase.


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 20, 2015)

No money, want games.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 20, 2015)

I honestly barely pirate.
Mostly pre-release games.


----------



## m45t3r (Oct 20, 2015)

ShawnTRods said:


> I started pirating back in 2004 with GBA games. When I first found out about GBA emulator and roms, I used to download 100s of games and hardly play any of those. The trend continued to xbox, wii, ds etc.
> 
> But!
> 
> ...



Or the Steam effect, that makes you buy tons of games (since they're cheap) and play almost no one.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 20, 2015)

Oh boy, another one of these threads.

My answer still hasn't changed since the first thread about this years ago. 90% of the time, I'm pirating a game because I want to try before I buy, especially before I had a lot of disposable income to waste on whatever. It was simply easier to go download Call of Battlefield: Modern Duty and playing an hour or two and deciding whether it was worth it than spending $60 on the game, deciding you don't like it too much, then having to go through annoying return/refund processes (assuming it's not a digital game on a console, or something that doesn't fall in line with Steam's rules for refunds).

 The other 10% pertains to older games that I can't be assed to buy, or that are for consoles I simply don't have and don't feel like spending money for.


----------



## Mazamin (Oct 20, 2015)

I pirate because i enjoy pirating, but i end up in not playing at all the games that i've pirated


----------



## dekuleon (Oct 20, 2015)

Games in my country can be 1/3 of the monthly minimum wage (launch PS4 games), it's impossible to be a gamer if not rich. 3DS games cost 1/6 of a monthly minimum wage.
Also for rare games, there are so many games almost impossible to find, so piracy is perfect for this.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 20, 2015)

I don't really pirate anything beyond old ultra-retro games anymore, but when I did pirate, it was a matter of convenience and money. Simply put, my thirst for media was larger than my income. Now I buy my games and I feel good about it - finding a copy of an old Amiga game made by a company that closed down 10 years ago can be a challenge though, so I don't feel bad about downloading those. Occasionally I'll download a PC game to try it out, but only if there's no console version that I could play and I rarely spend time playing those.


----------



## ringo1206 (Oct 20, 2015)

The truth is I can't really afford every game I'd like to play. I feel bad about it, since 
Nintendo is one of my favorite companys, and I usually try to buy a game that I pirated and played 
a long time.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Oct 20, 2015)

dekuleon said:


> Games in my country can be 1/3 of the monthly minimum wage (launch PS4 games), it's impossible to be a gamer if not rich. 3DS games cost 1/6 of a monthly minimum wage.
> Also for rare games, there are so many games almost impossible to find, so piracy is perfect for this.



In Brazil 3DS games are more like 1/4 of the minimum wage.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Oct 20, 2015)

Simple, in my country games are just too expensive.


----------



## Minox (Oct 20, 2015)

I pirate a lot less than I used to in the past because I have a bit more of a disposable income, but when I do pirate something it's generally to try it quickly before deciding if I want to buy it or not.


----------



## Sunny_lovely (Oct 20, 2015)

I had piracy "thrusted" upon me 
I played pirated games (paid for them -_- ) for couple of years in 2006
Then it became a habit and I am proud of it  even though I shouldn't be


----------



## Jao Chu (Oct 20, 2015)

I first heard of piracy when my filipino childhood friend had a chipped phat PS1 back in the 90's and his family used to buy pirated ps1 games from Manila in bulk and bring them back to Australia. Pretty sure i personally wore out the rubber coating of the thumbsticks on one of his controllers.

Around about 2000 when i got my first PC, i discovered the joy of SNES and GB/C emulators. When all my friends had to save up their pocket money for months to buy Pokemon Gold/Silver, i was playing that shit for free  I was a massive fan of SNES rpg's which were insanely hard to find in my city, so I was downloading them on my superfast 56k dialup internet.....

Then i got an Xbox 1 and chipped it with an Xecuter3, that was my first true piracy phase. Then i got a DS lite with an Acekard2i. Every other console ive ever owned after those two has basically had some form of piracy enabling hack or hardware installed into it.

I'm the worst kind of pirate that devs love to hate, playing free games purely because i can, despite my Mining job in Australia, which as most people know is quit lucrative and enough to fund a compulsive video game habit plus a bit more. If anyone is going to video game hell, it's me.


----------



## ringo1206 (Oct 20, 2015)

Minox said:


> I pirate a lot less than I used to in the past because I have a bit more of a disposable income, but when I do pirate something it's generally to try it quickly before deciding if I want to buy it or not.


Same mate


----------



## Hungry Friend (Oct 20, 2015)

I limit my downloading to old ass games that are either only available on the Vc or something(Don't own a Wii or Wii U) or games that nobody's making any $ off of anymore period, but I'm also not gonna give people shit for pirating whatever they please. For me, I've always been fascinated by emulation since using ZSNES in 1998 and quickly got into arcade emulation and all kinds of other stuff. There are countless games that can be emulated in MAME that would've otherwise been lost to history or at least close to it, and as far as console games go, I love me some fan translations. Emulation is also awesome for games I already own but that broke, are scratched up etc. It's just convenient.

Not gonna claim it's the right thing to do but downloading shit tons of ROMs sure is fun!


----------



## TecXero (Oct 20, 2015)

I generally don't pirate. I spend a lot of money and a lot of time to be able to dump my own cartridges and discs for convenient loaders and emulators. All my ROMs I dumped myself and own the cartridges/discs of.

There is one small exception, though. I will pirate if I'm interested in a game but there's no demo or any way I can determine if I like the game beforehand. I'll generally play the pirated copy for less than a hour then delete it. If I liked it, I'll go out and buy it. If I didn't, then I'll probably never touch it again, anyway. Yeah, it's piracy, I won't deny that or try to justify it, I'll own up to it if ever confronted about it.


----------



## Mr. Prince (Oct 20, 2015)

I only pirate games I can't get where I live and have to pay 3x the original price to import it. Probably the only game I regret pirating was 999. Such a wonderful game that I really wanted to support, but I just couldn't find it ANYWHERE where I live. BUUUT I did buy 2 copies of VLR to compensate lol.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2015)

I pirate games because my family almost always doesn't really have very much money left over for things like video games and stuff after buying groceries and paying bills. It's even worse right now because my Mom is the only one working because my Dad _CAN'T_ work right now, and we're renting a house now.
I would work if I could, but I'm pretty sure I'm too young to work. in alberta at least


----------



## skystealer (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm a broke college student, but any game that just really catches my eye I'll will go out of my way to purchase it. Most of the games I pirate I wind up playing for like 30 minutes and never touching them again anyway...


----------



## V3NUS_M1NER (Oct 20, 2015)

There are eight people living in our house including me. My father has a low paying job, and I can't get games or better hardware. So, because I'm poor, and my parents will not let me work.


----------



## The Minish LAN (Oct 20, 2015)

I actually only pirated (on my 3DS) AC:NewLeaf and MM3D, both games I already had and then lost.


----------



## Sliter (Oct 20, 2015)

well that is compicated ... 
I don't remind I wa svery youg but i' almost sure my older bro had a famicom (maybe a clone?) and I bet all the games we had where bootleg, the oficial nes come to Brazil a bit tardy, there was a lot of famiclones and their carts, also some that could read nes model, like phanthom system (turbogame could both fc and nes) , funny that the company that represented nintendo here from nes to Gc was the one that made this nesclone hahah 

well latter I remember I had a Mega drive, then a snes, I didin't knew about pirate or originals but I think the big amount was pirate lol
the firt time I Knew I was " pirating " was with GBA emulator because I wanted to play GBa and I could not buy one+games , also had to play hidden from my father because he hates games being played on a computer :v lol so I never played that much ...

well now a days my piracy is for region free translation and hacks, if I ca buy a game I will not " hurr I can get it free, why I would buy it?"  I just gonna buy it, but I don't accept the idea that if I want to play a japanese game  I would need to get a japanese system, that is exactly the same of "my region" one, just some "setting" inside different? come on if was something different like a ps4 to a xone would have since to have different system, but these that are the same? bleh 
I don't think piracy would break the system (unless everyone want o be an as*hole hahha), the technology changes, the way people live with it will change, the way to earn with them as well ...
One this is, if you don't have money to play games, you shouldn't be denied to play them (this is why I like used games commerce, it helped me a lot :v so much thankful lol) , you could have acess to a a kind of cheaper way ... if you have to pay the system, Tv, eletricty bill, internet and stuff it's not free, just a cheaper way to get it , they who serve the game could have made somethinge that won't let a reason to pirate, but they faled on this so yeah ... the idea of a virtual shop where you can get virtual version for a chaep price is very good , for example ...

also I blame piracy for an crisis my family get into because the family business was movie rental... it was really bad for us (even more me that was on the " teenaging crisis" so I didn't made nothing better lol) there was stuff that unti today disturbs me.... but well, lot of people got acess to movies, DVD players , computers, with this internet become more accessible (even being a expensive shit :v) , things like netflix started to come .. so well, his was bad for me? really ... but was good for a lot of people ...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



V3NUS_M1NER said:


> There are eight people living in our house including me. My father has a low paying job, and I can't get games or better hardware. So, because I'm poor, and my parents will not let me work.


well ma I have an ex.. someone I knew that t get money and buy their game stuff , made a lot of drawings commissions ... there could be something that you are good with that you can use to earn money, not really having a job for it ,...
I know this is not easy, I still trying by myself hahaha


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Oct 20, 2015)

I pirate stuff because I'm a NEET with no money.


----------



## The Minish LAN (Oct 20, 2015)

Sliter said:


> well that is compicated ...
> I don't remind I wa svery youg but i' almost sure my older bro had a famicom (maybe a clone?) and I bet all the games we had where bootleg, the oficial nes come to Brazil a bit tardy, there was a lot of famiclones and their carts, also some that could read nes model, like phanthom system (turbogame could both fc and nes) , funny that the company that represented nintendo here from nes to Gc was the one that made this nesclone hahah
> 
> well latter I remember I had a Mega drive, then a snes, I didin't knew about pirate or originals but I think the big amount was pirate lol
> ...


*EDIT: Here you go!
*
*I don't remember all that well. I was very young, but I'm certain my older brother had a clone Nintendo Famicom/NES (and I bet all the games we had were bootlegs) seeing as the official NES came to Brazil a bit tardy, there was a lot of Fami-clones with their fair share of fake carts, also some that could read out-of-region NES games, like the Phantom system. (TurboGame could both read Fami (JPN) and NES (EUR/USA) carts.) Funny that the company that represented Nintendo over here from NES, to GC, was the one that made this NESclone!

Well, later on I remember I had a Mega Drive, then a SNES. I don't know the exact amount of pirated from not pirated ones, but I think we had more pirated carts. 
The first time I knew I was pirating with 100% certainty was with that GBA emulator, since I wanted to play GBA games, and I couldn't afford to purchase to system and it's games. I had to play when my father wasn't around, seeing as he hates any games being played on a computer, for some unknown reason. So I never really played that much.

Well, nowadays my so-called "piracy" is for region free translations and game hacks. Honestly, the whole region exclusive practise is idiotic. I can play NTSC games on a PAL PS4, Xbox One, PS Vita, but not with Nintendo systems!
I don't think piracy will affect game sales that dramatically. Because as the industry changes, so will the way people deal with out-of-region games and horrible $60+ games.*

I am *literally* going to fix this message to it's utmost grammar-and-spelling-y ness. It's going to take me while...


----------



## darkangel5000 (Oct 20, 2015)

No particular reason.
I mean, I'm a broke ass NEET, but other than that? Because I can.
I don't want to spend my non existing (and if existing then hard earned) monies on shitty movies und video games at release, when I know that I can't enjoy them properly due to depressions.


----------



## DaFixer (Oct 20, 2015)

Becase i'm married and I want to save some money to buy good Belgium beer


----------



## JoostinOnline (Oct 20, 2015)

Because I don't want to pay for my own sugar cane, tobacco, and spices.


----------



## osm70 (Oct 20, 2015)

ShawnTRods said:


> I started pirating back in 2004 with GBA games. When I first found out about GBA emulator and roms, I used to download 100s of games and hardly play any of those. The trend continued to xbox, wii, ds etc.
> 
> But!
> 
> ...


Something like this happened to me. But it was exact opposite.
I bought a game and I didn't like it. It was the worst game I have ever played, but I played it anyway. I suffered until the end, because I paid for it and I didn't want to have my money wasted.


----------



## RustInPeace (Oct 20, 2015)

Because it's free. I can't really sugar coat it, and I know it's wrong. The punishment from ISPs is ridiculous, throttling internet speeds and all, because when all is said and done, I'm paying for their damn service. Customer support, they should support me in that respect, by throttling internet, they take the MPAA over the customer that pays for their service. Even if it's wrong on a civil and/or moral level, it's my privacy, they're fucking with it.

It's file sharing. File sharing involves, well, sharing. Sharing is caring, no matter how illegal it is claimed to be, and how people are exploiting that for money. Namely premium filehosts and whatnot. Still, sharing is caring, and I've done file sharing myself, not just downloading. It costs me nothing to share, I make no money from it, and that's that.

Besides it helps with obscure movies and music, building a fanbase for these things. Troma knows the score, Lloyd Kaufman supports file sharing, and unlike most movie studios, Troma films put up a lot of their stuff for free on Youtube! That's file sharing in its own right, its beautiful, it helps the company because then fans will buy their merchandise, their movies with extras.

That's something I've gotten into recently, buying DVDs and blu-rays for the extras, especially the commentary tracks. If pirates shared commentary tracks in videos, then I wouldn't be buying some of these products. There is some, it's rare though. However, there's also the physical media aspect, which I still love in video games, and with some of these movies, I'm down with it. Especially how companies spruce up their blu-ray stuff, such as Arrow films. Frankenhooker, that blu-ray looks amazing, with a reversible sleeve, loads of extras. That's worth buying, and filesharers don't bother posting up all that.

Regardless, I'll still pirate. I make some money, but not enough to build a massive movie collection, and with pirating, I can watch as many movies as possible, and definitely consider buying anything involving the good ones, in the future.


----------



## Cylent1 (Oct 20, 2015)

KIDS!  Need I say more?


----------



## BadJuju (Oct 20, 2015)

I used to pirate because I had no money. Now I have a job so I can just buy what I want. Games that I buy I actually finish since it cost me something.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Oct 20, 2015)

Because Halloween is coming.


----------



## Hiccup (Oct 20, 2015)

So I can fiddle with games that I own .


----------



## mightymuffy (Oct 20, 2015)

Pirating roms for emulators: Guilty as charged, but I'll only play games that I used to play back in the day. It's still wrong, but I don't feel THAT bad about it..

GBA Roms back in the day: Try before you buy lads.... I had a GBA back then too, but almost always grabbed the rom first. It's still wrong, but Nintendo definitely got MORE money from me as a result: Wario Ware (2 games) & Advance Wars (2 games) I'd almost certainly never have bought otherwise...

Recent nefarious activities: I'm a massive Picross fan, and loved the DS 3D game. No mention whatsoever of a Western release of 3D 2, so what can ye do... It's still wrong, but if they're basically not letting me play the thing anyway.. (sales of the first were poor so a release seems unlikely)

Various other 3DS titles: Mario Kart 7. Smash Bros 3DS. The Pokemons. Animal Crossing. I've got 4 people in my house, and 4 3DS machines - I've bought all these games once, why the fukk should I have to buy 3 more copies in order to get maximum enjoyment from them? Pokemon in particular... the rest you can play one at a time, but you've only got one save on these! I USED to buy 4 different copies of Pokemon - had 2xDiamond and 2xPearl - but I'm not getting shafted no more with them I'm afraid. Turns out my youngest who has both 3DS legit Pokemon titles can only battle or trade with one of us (I'm not gonna buy more than one Sky3DS), but meh. It's still wrong, but... ahh fukk it I've lost interest!


----------



## duwen (Oct 20, 2015)

I have been a pirate the majority of my life - probably since I first hit the record button on a cassette deck when I was 6 or 7.
I'm now in my 40's and have pirated pretty much every medium that's piratable: Analogue music, analogue video, magnetic media, optical media, digital music, digital video... even print! If you can make a copy of something, you can pirate it.
The main thing that made me a pirate was movie piracy. And I don't mean downloading the latest Marvel superhero film - I'm talking 1980's... a stack of vcr's all inter-connected, real-time duping from tape-to-tape.
As a child of the video-age, and growing-up during the whole 'video nasties' debacle in the UK, piracy became the only way of seeing certain films that were banned. You traded rare films with friends, and happily sat through washed out, staticy, Nth gen dupes of films you'd otherwise never get to see.
This logic kind of followed through all my ventures into piracy, including games... for example, the majority of pirated PS1 disks I still own are for titles that were never released here.

I still pirate everything - movies, music, games, books, apps... etc - but I still purchase all those items too, just in a far lower quantity than the amount I bootleg


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 20, 2015)

I've been buying a lot of games/movies/music these days -- because I can.

other than that. the only thing I "pirate" is rare/expensive and obscure games that re neiter released here, or untranslated.

mostly old console or computer roms. Old from 80-90


----------



## gigio2000 (Oct 20, 2015)

Do you need a reason to enjoy life?
There, your answer


----------



## emmanu888 (Oct 20, 2015)

I pirate games that are way too expensive or that i otherwise want to try before i buy. For the expensive thing well, let's say IIDX Empress on PS2 is something like 250$ on eBay and i'm not paying that much money for an old game.

As for trying before buying well Ubisoft got my money for Stick of Truth after i played through a pirated copy.


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm a pirate with 367 owned games on my steam list, so yeah.

I pirate games to try them. If i like them, I buy them. Pretty simple. If they don't hold my interest or whatever then I haven't wasted any money.
Or games just aren't priced properly. I'm looking at you Nintendo. I'll pirate it and if I ever remember to buy it when it's a proper price, I will. Most of the time I just stop caring though. Nintendo needs to learn how to price their games proportional to the content.


----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (Oct 21, 2015)

I try almost every game out before I buy them. I'm too poor to just buy everything i want to try straight up.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Oct 21, 2015)

I don't remember the last time I pirated a game. I have homebrew on my 3DS but I've kept it pretty up to date because I have a lot of eShop games. I pirated when I was a kid because I couldn't afford the games, but now I can.


----------



## laudern (Oct 21, 2015)

Anyone paying for old SNES/genesis /etc games is just wasting money unless they are into collection games as far as I'm concerned. 

In the past year I've bought a dreamcast and a playstation and have burnt games for those consoles. I don't see the point in paying ridiculously high game prices for a game I will most likely just play for an afternoon and never play again.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 21, 2015)

Because I'm always looking for treasure.


----------



## Sliter (Oct 21, 2015)

The Minish LAN said:


> I am *literally* going to fix this message to it's utmost grammar-and-spelling-y ness. It's going to take me while...


well thanks o3o I really need to improve my English ...
also I think that we couldn't play EUR games, I actually only saw gb->gba and DS eur games, some 3DS and stuff but before that I think we couldn't use without these fancy adapters... the phantom could read only "his own" pattern (like Nes, without the retail game check thing, so their games can't be played on a nes) and nes (famicon with adapters )  and "turbogame" had both NES and famicom slots(and a crazy megadrive-looking controllers lol, srly look at this ,I don't know why someone pick a thing that work god an are already being producted here and make this ergonomic nigthmare with it XD)


----------



## amoulton (Oct 21, 2015)

SWIM pirates because he bought a 3DS for full price and has easily spent another $200 on games. Nintendo has got it's money out of swim for this generation.


----------



## AtlasFontaine (Oct 21, 2015)

I pirate because In my country is impossible to buy 1 game without sacrificing 3-4 minimum salary, just 1 game.


----------



## total_n000000b (Oct 21, 2015)

No reason of being expensive or me being critic on games but out of many simple reasons one is availability, 

In third world countries such as Pakistan there is no existence of the game you are looking for, heck even consoles especially Nintendo are extremely scarce to find. Besides even the most acknowledged pedestrians prefer not to waste money on such things but rather on cigarettes more. There is also no fixed region here and considering Nintendo again...... Don't ask about the situation of Wii orPs2, they come pre hacked and only option of buying games is pirated copy which we pay money for such crime! I'd rather pirate without making profit. 

Solution to this is online, but even most online stores reject credit cards of certain region *cough* SEN and NOA. As well exchange rates come into play, my local bank thinks Canadian dollar is the same is US dollar when I once purchased smash bros 4 from eshop, I almost paid $75 including tax, at this rate I could've bought three games.


----------



## wormdood (Oct 21, 2015)

so i got a long one.  how do i make a collapsible text box thingy?
nvm got it



Spoiler: this story



*Warning = grammar, punctuation . . .  whats that?
*
ive been waiting to tell this story for a while now.
i grew up poor as hell all i was ever able to afford was a system (Christmas gift) and one or two games a year (one for my birthday and one from saving) at the time sega and snes games were like $30usd new.   also a pc? "forget about it" lol im so poor i never even saw a computer outside of the public library until 1999.  so to play games i hung out *all day *at a video game retail store called "zappers"(predecessor of eb/gamestop) where they had many tvs and systems set up and a open copy of every game to try before you buy (before demos were a thing) this lasted years before they closed and grew in me a true love for the games i could not afford
my first experience with roms(or at least a multi game cart) was not an illegal one.  the cable co. TCI offered something when i was a child called "the sega channel" (at the time my mom worked for them so we got it free) it provided (through cable internet) about 50 sega games that would change every month (before gaikai and onlive existed R.I.P.) then i got a the ps1 2 years pass and i only accumulated 3 games.  i found out about the "ps1 disk trick" but it confused me as i was still new to computers and learning how to use aol "lol" so i had no way to download and burn roms,  so i did what any poor black kid from a fatherless home living in poverty (and i mean poverty ex: for two years i had no glasses even tho i was so nearsighted that if i were to copy notes from the blackboard in school i would look like a typewriter ribbon 1 foot from the board walking left to right over and over again. . . in the end my teachers got together and bought me a new pair of glasses "poverty" ) would do steal shit!  i started (less relevantly atm with food then) ps1 demos (o.p.m. mag) then ps1 games (1 every weekend) this lasted till about 3 years.  then my cousin "kali" invited me over to play ps2 (why not he was holding on to like 1/3 of my stolen retail ps1 disks anyway i can grab some from there) when i arrived he was doing something so confusing to me he was at his computer seemingly typing while watching battletoads&double dragon gameplay i asked "what the fuck kinda porn is this witchcraft?" and he explained what an emulator was *and how simple it was to get games*(roms) i was "hyped" i asked a lil unsure if it can "play zombies ate my neighbors" he pauses his game and presses f5 or something like that an the screen said "state saved"  . . . i realized emulators added new features to the gameplay i already loved and just like that it became a ménage à trois (me/games/and theft of games for emulation)  the next year (while my mother was in rehab as she got caught smoking marijuana) my moms boyfriend kicks me out the house (half way into my senior year of high school) i was homeless 16 year old without a job or high school diploma luckily my girlfriends mother takes pity on me (as her family on the same day lost there home to a fire) and moves me into an apartment with them.
1 year later
they had a bare min spec computer that my newly-ex-girlfriend used for kazaa.  so i googled emulators with it and stumbled upon gbatemp among others (began lurking) and learned about gba flashcards and ps2 modchips both excited me but well living with my girlfriends parents fresh out of high school with no job or idea how get a job (no interview outfit, no references,  no id (or idea how to get one))i could not afford mods for anything or basic needs even so i look for a job anyway two weeks in more ironically good dumb luck while waiting in line at a burger king (to ask for a application) a mentally challenged employee asked me for my help with something without asking what i agree i go outside with her and find she is trying to throw away an industrial size freezer (over 200lbs) into a 8 foot high dumpster i lift it overhead and ask her to push it out of my strained over extended grip and it falls in with a loud bang she thanks me and offers me the free meal she gets (because she is challenged "employees pay 1/2 price normally") i turn it down her manager comes outside hearing the bang she explains and i get my first job
3 months later
i move out on my own(well with roommates but for the first time as a member of society) bought a gamecube and a ds fat and games (fuck at this point id totally forgot about temp and mods) anyway a year later i meet a new girl(if anyone cares) got a better job(not much better) with that a pc to finally call my own looked up emulators and roms noticed new ds roms on the sites so i go back to google look farther than page one and rediscover gbatemp find out about this new thing called dssc2 that just shot up in price to $50usd and said to myself "r4 $5usd" time has passed i got another slightly better job i went through/got a lot of ds/wii  systems 2 psp's a wiiu thats too far updated (when/if the mods get better/simpler i will buy a new one) and a vita(fw 3.5.1 the only other one that remains unhacked "im a noob at heart so in confused pm me if you can help simplify the process because im over my head here") i still pirate the games on them but before that is made to be an easy option i do buy games (tho some games like pokemon i buy flat out for organized play) so for a while it's been out of habit, but at this point its mainly because im gonna be a father and as a poor black man with a fatherless past i refuse to let my child suffer the same fate so im saving all my cash now in that effort  (tho i will likely teach them how to be a pirate)
edit:  in short it became a part of me


welcome to my life


----------



## Bubbysaur (Oct 21, 2015)

I've become addicted to it. Ever since I started (PSP ISO/CSOs), it was the thrill of knowing that I could get the newest games for free that continued to drive me into continuing into doing it.

Now that I am working and I make enough to buy, I still do it because of the ease of mind that I don't have to out my limited resources towards buying games.

But for me it's really an addiction. I even pirate games I don't have any interest in playing just to see if it will work. I am not ashamed of what I do, though.


----------



## Vipera (Oct 21, 2015)

I have read some stupid and hilarious posts. Keep believing your lies, people.
I have also very appreciated the ones that simply said "because I can" or similar. No, for real, no sarcasm intended. You are honest and I appreciate you.

As for me, I rarely pirate anything. But when I do, it's always about stuff I can't really buy. And I hate scalpers far more than pirates, so yeah, pirate the shit out of Flinstones or Tail Concerto and make those assholes go bankrupt, I don't care.
If there is a game I'm interested to play on VC, I buy it. If there isn't any way for me to play a game other than buy an overly-expensive used cartridge without giving anything to the real devs, I pirate it. If said game is released one year later on VC, I'm not buying it anyway because I'm not playing that game anymore. As for all the "new" games, 0 piracy.


----------



## wormdood (Oct 21, 2015)

Vipera said:


> *I have read some stupid and hilarious posts. Keep believing your lies, people.
> I have also very appreciated the ones that simply said "because I can" or similar. No, for real, no sarcasm intended. You are honest and I appreciate you.*
> 
> As for me, I rarely pirate anything. But when I do, it's always about stuff I can't really buy. And I hate scalpers far more than pirates, so yeah, pirate the shit out of Flinstones or Tail Concerto and make those assholes go bankrupt, I don't care.
> If there is a game I'm interested to play on VC, I buy it. If there isn't any way for me to play a game other than buy an overly-expensive used cartridge without giving anything to the real devs, I pirate it. If said game is released one year later on VC, I'm not buying it anyway because I'm not playing that game anymore. As for all the "new" games, 0 piracy.


as i was the one of the two with long post im inclined to believe you are referring to me
yup its stupid and hilarious
"welcome to my life" & no part is a lie
and what? "because i can" gets respect?  thats the worst reason to do anything Q"why did you shoot him" A"because i can" Q "why did you rape her" need i go on unless someone has a gun to your head (and even then) you still "can"(tho that will end bad) because as humans we have free choice


----------



## henn64 (Oct 21, 2015)

I originally got an AK2i to be less of a financial burden on my parents. For years, all I asked for on B-days and Christmas were DS games anyway. My logic at the age of 9 was 'I should stop asking for games every year, they're like $20x2 days, and we sure ain't rich!'
I follow the 'try before you buy' mentality now, but I usually use my GW for honest homebrew now.


----------



## Margen67 (Oct 21, 2015)

I pirate because:
It's the only way to get it. Mostly unmastered music because it sounds better than the mastered version because Loudness Wars.
I can't afford it. I'm not buying a single album on vinyl for 30$ or a game on the Eshop for 60$.
I don't want to support region locking, excessive DLC, shitty ports/unfinished games, and other shitty practices. Looking at you Nintendo, Rockstar, Ubisoft, Rocksteady/WB, and EA.
It's convenient.
Torrents are almost always better quality than streaming or digital shops.
I don't care about morals.


----------



## ilman (Oct 21, 2015)

Spoiler



So, I live in Bulgaria where games are pretty damn expensive to begin with. Luckily, my parents owned an internet cafe 'till about 2002-ish(I was about 4 then), when I was introduced to games like Jazz Jarckrabbit 2 and Captain Claw. It turned out, though, that all the games at the internet cafe were stored on a Linux rig somewhere and the game keys were somehow transferred to the computers that requested it. That way the machines at the cafe stayed in the gray zone and weren't considered illegal.
I was a big fan of Sonic and Mario back then, so I really wanted my pop to upload some of their games on the computers. After he searched around he told me that there weren't any good ones for PC. Neither I, nor my pop had heard of any Nintendo or Sony consoles until then, since Bulgaria was part of the Soviet Union 'till 1989 and not many non-Soviet products made their way here.
So, my dad opened up Google and told me how to find games with it. He then searched for Rayman 2, found a torrent, opened it up through FlashGet(damn, that takes me back) and after 2-3 hours it was downloaded. We went through the installation instructions and after some time we had a working Rayman 2.
As time passed I asked him to install other games, 'till I learned how to pirate myself. I also asked him to print me cheats of games like Disney's Hercules, Captain Claw and Jazz Jackrabbit 2.
Then, when I got to 1st grade (~2006) I got myself my very first laptop - it was a crappy Toshitba. But, no matter how crappy it was, the first thing I did on it was install Warcraft 3 after I saw a friend of mine play it a lot at his home. And I really got into it. Undead main here.  Too bad the franchise took such a drastic turn to the MMO genre. I really want a Warcraft 4... 
Anyways, after winning several Maths competitions, the Christmas when I was 9 I got a PSP. And the first thing I did afterwards was I searched around Google, found some hacking guide and within an hour or two I had pirated isos of God of War:Chains of Olympus and Yu-Gi-Oh Tag Force 2 running on it. My shitting experience was forever changed that day.
Then I got a Wii in 2010 and I came across this site...



So, tl;dr born in a poor-ish country, was lucky to have tech-savvy parents who taught me to pirate

Nowadays, though, I play mostly LoL and Steam games I get off the humble bundle. I do occasionally pirate a game I'm not sure I'll like *cough*Stanley Parable*cough* or I find something interesting that I know my laptop(Lenovo Y580) might not run well. Speaking of which, I really hope that Fallout 4 is well optimised.


----------



## tyrran (Oct 21, 2015)

I was an innocent kid. 

Then I saw this. And everything changed.


----------



## CheeseCake (Oct 22, 2015)

For me, I started pirating some GBA and GBC games here and there, mostly bought cartridges because the quality of the ROMs were somewhat questionable back in 2005. Didn't go full on PIRATE ALL THE STUFF until 2010 when I got into PSP hacking.

Nowadays I just pirate because some stuff are just too expensive.
I still do buy games from companies that I've long supported like Game Freak, Namco Bandai (Tales, Katamari, Digimon), and Nintendo, and some more recent like XSEED if they're good. (Square Enix never again)

If I find a game I was planning to purchase already that I can be pirate (for example, PS3 or PC), I try it first for a second opinion and if I like it, I delete all of it and purchase it.

Most of my digital purchases are from sales/bundles.
My physical purchases are usually bought full price new on Day One since I don't buy many of them these days. (They used to be so cheap at $30-$40 back in GBA/NDS era)


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 22, 2015)

I pirate, therefore I am.

I am a pirate because I have been known to hijack ships, I get quite seasick though so I had to stop that. Sky piracy is a very silly idea outside of action films but I did that as well once.

I am a software/intellectual property pirate because I bruised and maybe even broke regulations that might even be legally enforceable on the use of software. By similar logic I suppose I am a gamer by virtue of the fact I play games and consider how they work/the larger ecosystem of them, and I assign the same value to the concept of piracy.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 22, 2015)

I started pirating because I didn't have money for games. Then stopped when I started getting money, now I am back because I had to sell all of my games because I am in debt.


----------



## vayanui8 (Oct 22, 2015)

I do it because I can, and because its fun. Sometimes I get more time out of downloading something than actually using it lol. I like tinkering with things and pirating things gives me a decent way to tinker with settings and optimizing performance. I honestly dont pirate games that often anymore, as its easier to just buy most of them. What games I do pirate tend to be on older Systems that I'm emulating. Most of my piracy these days is anime because quite frankly the pirates offer a better product most of the time and the prices for actual blurays are asinine. Fan translations are one of my primary reasons for piracy as I have a fondness for playing games that never got a proper release outside of Japan.


----------



## Armadillo (Oct 22, 2015)

tyrran said:


> I was an innocent kid.
> 
> Then I saw this. And everything changed.




That's amazing.


----------



## Konno Ryo (Oct 22, 2015)

Why do I pirate?
I have many reasons $$$, convenience, ect. but the main reason is, when I get bored I like to deassemble, reassemble, hack, mod, and fix things.
When I had my first computer (a used Windows 98) I wood take it apart and put it back together all the time, and I did the same with my PSX, Wii, PSP, GBAsp, XP, and pretty much any thing I could get my hands on(except living things of course).


----------



## CitizenSnips (Oct 22, 2015)

arrgh, am a pirate for the free stuff, matey


----------



## Vipera (Oct 22, 2015)

wormdood said:


> as i was the one of the two with long post im inclined to believe you are referring to me
> yup its stupid and hilarious
> "welcome to my life" & no part is a lie
> and what? "because i can" gets respect?  thats the worst reason to do anything Q"why did you shoot him" A"because i can" Q "why did you rape her" need i go on unless someone has a gun to your head (and even then) you still "can"(tho that will end bad) because as humans we have free choice


I was referring to more people, but it's always nice how people your kind always play the victim. This is going to be fun.
Your post is offensive to those who REALLY grew up "poor as hell". You had a new console every year and internet to use the sega channel and AOL, yet you define yourself "poor as hell"? Yeah, right.
Also, your post is unnecessarly sappy. That makes me even more convinced that you are constantly trying to justify yourself to do something wrong because "oh noes, look at me!". I don't believe one word you wrote, but let's just say for a moment that what you wrote is true, that a "poor as hell" family can afford a console every year and an internet connection: do you really believe that you had to play games that much instead of, I don't know, find a better life? You pirated one game every week, that's a lot for ANYBODY. And now that you aren't "poor as hell", you still pirate. Why? Oh, because now it's "part of you", of course.

You don't need videogames to live. No one held you to gunpoint to make you play games. Adding a sappy story won't change this. Those who said they pirate because they can were honest and didn't need a sappy story in order to justify themselves. I don't agree with them, but I respect their decision and honesty to say yes, they pirate. So yes, I find this pretty hilarious.


----------



## urherenow (Oct 22, 2015)

I do it, because I can. Most people who know me are dumbfounded by the things I can do with my consoles and they have no idea... It's an ego thing, I guess. I like being the cool computer guy. I am fed up with buying games that turn out to be junk, and I have so many games, both downloaded and purchased retail, that I might not ever play... it's not even funny. I have several Wii and PS3 games that are still in the wrapper! I suppose I grab some things if I have the slightest interest in it, but don't have time to play it. I don't want to decide on the purchase later, only to find out that nobody sells it anymore. Of course there are games that I know will be good and I will always buy them. Zelda, Metroid, etc... Never had a game cube so I grabbed Wind Waker HD as soon as it hit the shelf (but I've never even started it yet.
So... yes, I pirate, but I actually do purchase the games that I really intend to play. I don't think I've completed a single game that I've pirated. The most I've played <a pirated game> on a 3DS is a Japanese game, and who's fault is that? Nintendo's. If it weren't for the stupid region lock, I would buy that game too.


----------



## ThommyDude (Oct 22, 2015)

I do pirate, I used to do it for GBA roms when I was a kid because I just didn't have the money to buy any games.
Nowadays I still pirate but I do so very sparingly. When I pirate I pirate PC games, but the reason I do so is because game developers have stopped making demo's for their games! How am I supposed to know if I like a game or even if my computer can actually RUN the damn thing if I can't test it?
So I usually download games and then test them on if my PC can run it and if I like it or not. If I do like it and the game isn't like 70€ I'll probably delete the pirated copy and buy the game. And if I don't like it I'll delete it but NOT buy the actual thing.

tl;dr: I pirate games sometimes!


----------



## wormdood (Oct 22, 2015)

so i responded in your post 


Vipera said:


> I was referring to more people, but it's always nice how people your kind always play the victim. *IF you say so* This is going to be fun. *maybe i do enjoy a debate*
> Your post is offensive to those who REALLY grew up "poor as hell". You had a new console every year* gifts from holidays and not always from my family* and internet to use the sega channel *no internet really could not browse the net just sega channel connected tho yes i "technically" had internet and only had it because at the time my mother received it for free (because she was an employee) btw my family still qualified for government assistance as a single income was not enough to raise a family of 5* and AOL *at the public library*, yet you define yourself "poor as hell"? *what you never stood in the line at the food pantry 2x a day?* Yeah, right.* yeah i am right*
> Also, your post is unnecessarly sappy. *true of my life not just the post *That makes me even more convinced that you are constantly trying to justify yourself to do something wrong because "oh noes, look at me!".*what? i could not give a fuck about whats right and whats wrong no justification needed im a criminal no better then my drug dealing siblings or my jailed father* I don't believe one word you wrote,* i dont expect or really care about what you do or dont believe* but the fact  but let's just say for a moment that what you wrote is true,* thanks for at least entertaining a thought you dont believe*  that a "poor as hell" family can afford a console every year *not every yearafter all i was 16 when i was kicked out and and by that point ive (and by ive i mean between my whole family) only owned a sega (used garage sale gift from my grandma) a snes(my crack addict of a father stole it from thr neighbor) 1 game boy (Christmas) and a ps1(also Christmas) way less than the 16 systems one a year whould get me* and an internet connection *already explained this twice but not in my home at least not with the ability to do more than play sega and even then i did not cost my family a dime or else we would not have had it*: do you really believe *no* that you had to play games that much *no*  about  instead of, I don't know, find a better life?*dude you dont know a 1/10 of my story believe it or not this was a better life pm me if you want to know more like about when i was rapped at 5yo or when my drunken mother would come home at 2am on a school night and literally kick me out of my sleep to ask if im black or white or the number of times i was put in a dryer and had it turned on or the number of times my head was set on fire or whats its like to be clinically dead for an 1/2 hour and i can go on but like i said pm me if you care to know more* You pirated one game every week,*not exactly i walked to the store and stole retail disks* that's a lot for ANYBODY. *agreed * And now that you aren't "poor as hell", you still pirate. *yes sir* Why? Oh, because now it's "part of you", of course. *is it not "a part of you" as well?  you explained your policy on piracy as well in order to have rules or regulation an it as you do it would need to be "a part of you"*
> 
> You don't need videogames to live. *no one does* No one held you to gunpoint to make you play games.*true* Adding a sappy story won't change this.*never said it would  . . . how exactly did you reach this conclusion you know the one about how  want to change any of it? did i ask for donations/sympathy?  . . . let me reread it  . . . nope never cared about those things* Those who said they pirate because they can were honest *saying this again is equivalent saying as youve already said you think it to be a lie* and didn't need a sappy story *dont need one just have one lol* in order to justify *there's that word again* themselves. I don't agree with them, but I respect their decision and honesty to say yes, they pirate *thank you*. So yes, I find this pretty hilarious. *and as i said my life is or rather would be quite funny (if i was not the one living it)*


----------



## yoshinatsu (Oct 22, 2015)

A few reasons.
I live in Greece, so it goes without saying that the financial situation is difficult here. And it's almost always been like this.
Minimum wage is down to like 400€/month now (that's 20€/week), and with new games costing 60€ a piece, they've become a sort of luxury.
But piracy has generally been huge in Greece since I can remember myself.

Another reason is that not every game I pirate is worth the money anyway. Someone will come and say "you don't get to eat at a restaurant that served you slightly shitty food and expect not to pay".
Yeah. Maybe. But let's not confuse real goods with software. Software can be replicated, a steak can't copy itself.
I do infringe people's copyrights, and maybe shit on some of their time and effort, but I'm not _stealing _anyone.

Also, _way too many _games coming out. I'd never be able to even _try_ all those games that are coming out without piracy. It's overwhelming.
This of course doesn't give me a valid reason to pirate something, because I shouldn't be entitled to something I haven't paid, right? But realistically speaking, you can only pay for so many things.

Having said that, I always try to eventually buy the games I really love. It's getting more and more difficult nowadays with the shit that's going on, but the great developers deserve it.


----------



## Haloman800 (Oct 22, 2015)

As an "adult" with a full time job and obligations (read: bills), I have very little free time, and I save everything I can. I hardly play video games anymore, the exception being when I'm with my 5 yr. old nephew and we're playing together (Wii U, Android stuff).

That being said, I can't remember the last time I downloaded a game.


----------



## Vipera (Oct 22, 2015)

wormdood said:


> so i responded in your post


_yawn_

That's my reply to the sappy part of your reply. Seriously, try harder, will you?

You were so focused in the sappy part that you haven't even addressed the core of the message. You (say to) have a shitty past, so you pirated. Now you are still pirating. Why? It makes no sense. So yes, hilarious. I have explained why I pirate some stuff.


----------



## wormdood (Oct 22, 2015)

Vipera said:


> _yawn  _
> 
> That's my reply to the sappy part of your reply. Seriously, try harder, will you?
> 
> You were so focused in the sappy part that you haven't even addressed the core of the message. You (say to) have a shitty past, so you pirated. Now you are still pirating. Why? It makes no sense. So yes, hilarious. I have explained why I pirate some stuff.


 you posted 6 sentences about "the sappy  part" and 1 about  still doing it . . .  and i missed the core? "is 1 more than 6 i mean ratio wize 60 % of your response was based on "the sappy part" of my previous reply and only 10% for the "core" . . . so whatever *anyway i addressed this "Core" initially you just had a problem  with how i came up with the conclusion* that its "now a part of me"  ( its all lies no ones life can suck that much  . . . lies i say lies!) and you said not in those exact words something "like" that when coupled like this with your obvious lack of respect for people in general (comes through in your writing seen here) and yes i put my thoughts int this quote as well (this time in parentheses)


Vipera said:


> I have read some stupid and hilarious posts. Keep believing your lies, people.
> I have also very appreciated the ones that simply said "because I can" or similar. No, for real, no sarcasm intended. You are honest and I appreciate you.
> 
> As for me, I rarely (justification) pirate anything. But when I do, it's always about stuff I can't really buy (justification). *And I hate scalpers far more than pirates*, ("slow down buddy hates a strong word" . . .btw and if you hate pirates then you hate yourself as well or did that escape you) so yeah, pirate the shit out of Flinstones or Tail Concerto *and make those assholes go bankrupt, I don't care. *(you know the devs are not the only ones responsible for keeping the stores shelves stocked/convert games create vc emulators "don't others deserve to be paid for there work")
> If there is a game I'm interested to play on VC, I buy it (now who is telling lies?). If there isn't any way for me to play a game other than buy an overly-expensive used cartridge (justification) without giving anything to the real devs (justification), I pirate it. (as you said onto me you dont need to play a game no one has a gun to your head) *If said game is released one year later on VC, I'm not buying it anyway because I'm not playing that game anymore.* (this is the most prime example of your general disrespect as you think its fine to enjoy a product thats older and if they resell it you drop it witch brings me perfectly to your last line)* As for all the "new" games, 0 piracy. (*Justification) (lol what? new is suggestive, new to me can be as small as this month releases only or games on "next gen" only + how long do they remain "new"


now correct me if im wrong here all in all i see something similar to what you do when you read my post within your own (probably the same thing everyone sees in most of these post) "a self entitled asshole who believes his crimes are cool tho"
btw your post "Reason" for pirating is also filled with justifications but im sure that's just coincidence i mean you cant be as bad as the average pirate right?

get off your high horse.  how is it ok for you to take what you want? or is it not ok and just a part of your life like all of us?

or can you not understand that in this digital age piracy is so ready and available that many people do it without even knowing it and unlike them *i accept it* as "a part of me" now


----------



## Vipera (Oct 22, 2015)

wormdood said:


> blahblahblah insults blahblahblah


I only pirate games when the only people that will profit are scalpers. I don't pirate games unless they are available to purchase somehow. There is no "filled with justifications" anywhere. If I ever want to play Xenoblade no problem, I can buy the n3DS version. If I ever want to play Mr. Gimmick for the NES there is no way I'm paying $200 in the used market. My money go where the devs are. What you are saying instead is "durr my life sux I don't wanna pay devs anymore hurr". There is A LITTLE bit of difference, don't you think?
Also, thank you for all the insults. It only proves even more that you are yet another entitled kid that gets all uppety when someone points out their hypocrisy. I thought I heard all the excuses in the world, but I missed the "accidental piracy" one. Oh yeah, my PC is accidentally downloading a cracked version of GTA V. It's not my fault, it's the internet.


----------



## wormdood (Oct 22, 2015)

you say There is no "filled with justifications" anywhere. then you follow up with an extreme one pay 200 or dont i dont really care  but know like you told me there is no need for you to play it . . . so you choose to steal it no matter who would have profited you stole that chance
not to mention your first line
its sad really you somehow got yourself all diluted into thinking your not a real pirate and that means you are better than a pirate because of your moral ("its not ok to rip off the team that makes it but the team that sells it") standards  but this is so far from the truth
and its for me at least not about ripping off devs (as a child it was an escape from my shitty life that became *habit)* i know my writing is hard to read but i also know i included that
and this lookS familar
"Also, thank you for all the insults. It only proves even more that you are *yet another entitled kid that gets all uppety when someone points out their hypocrisy.*"
now correct me if im wrong here all in all i see something similar to what you do when you read my post within your own (probably the same thing everyone sees in most of these post) "*a self entitled asshole who believes his crimes are cool tho*"
dude you are feeding me the same shit i just gave you lol then you talk about insults like you are above them lol
get a hold of yourself you are saying the same thing you said before "my theft is justified/better/ok because i have morals" and the rest are lieing pirates so unless you say something else at the "core" im done
and here i was thinking you had a better opinion that my crimes are cool and yours aren't  because of  . . . reasons
kraft makes mac and cheese but you dont ever buy it from kraft. the supermarket doesn't buy it from kraft they buy it from another company most of life is someone elses product
umm in some places things like android phones exist with no play store just piracy apps but do the companies tell you that all there games/app are stolen (yup calling out the Chinese co i got my last phone from) and dont get me started on *paid emulators* on android they know how you get the roms some of them even had links to download sites(google took most of those ones down)
do you live in a cave? why is it *yet another entitled kid that gets all uppety when someone points out their hypocrisy *understands these things but not *the self entitled asshole who believes his crimes are cool tho*
dude cant we all just . . .  get a bong lol


----------



## Hungry Friend (Oct 22, 2015)

My justification, especially since lately I've exclusively been downloading old games is I don't give a fuck and since I don't shit $ I'm not gonna waste cash on repro carts and bullshit like that when I can just play a game in 9x or something. I still have my SNES as well but paying for reproductions feels more wrong than pirating the ROMs. My "justification" is emulation kicks ass and allows me to play more games than I could've ever imagined before discovering it.

Most are abandonware, some are sold on the VC, PSN etc but the fact is I just don't give a flying fuck. I'm gonna play me some gamesin the most convenient way possible, which for old ass games is usually emulation. I still buy PS2 games because my PC is slow and PS2emulation is far from perfect anyway but as a guy who mostly plays older games from 1986-2005 or so, emulation is great for PS1 and below.


----------



## amoulton (Oct 22, 2015)

Vipera said:


> You don't need videogames to live. No one held you to gunpoint to make you play games.



Nintendo's got money in the bank. Shawty what you drank


----------



## Vipera (Oct 22, 2015)

wormdood said:


> more blahblah


All right, let me just repeat this one last time. After this, I will assume you are just trolling.
Publishers invest the money for the game, developers make the money for the game. Scalpers buy all the games so they will be sold-out and you have to buy from them at a premium price that goes nowhere but some fat bastard. The first thing is avoidable by crowdfunding, the last one is avoidable by either making the rare game available/remaking the game or by pirating it if no publisher or dev is selling it anymore. You are not paying the creators and the investors. I am not paying some tax fraud. Is deciding to not fund scalpers a crime? Of course not, you are just looking for any excuse to put me at your level. But I'm nowhere near yours, because I don't pirate stuff I can buy. And if I don't have the money (that happens a lot), I just don't buy it. Not a big deal.



wormdood said:


> dude cant we all just . . .  get a bong lol


Of course, you are a pothead too. All right, I'm done talking to you. Go smoke your stuff, kid.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



amoulton said:


> Nintendo's got money in the bank. Shawty what you drank


wat


----------



## amoulton (Oct 22, 2015)

Vipera said:


> wat



By the time a game is out Nintendo has already paid the devs and they are starting to recoup their costs. (Nintendo can incidentally afford to lose money for like a million years but that's a separate point entirely) Non-nintendo games notwithstanding (also notworthplaying IMHO) After paying for a Wii U, extra controllers, Super Mario 3d land, Mario Kart, Wii Fit U, Pikmin 3, Mario Maker, Super Smash brothers, and Splatoon- they've made a net profit from me whether or not I eventually pirate Wooly World- since the cost of development has long since been accounted for.

It's the same way Apple Music works- I could theoretically sign up for an unlimited number of 90 day trials, and the artists would get paid because it's in their contract- while Apple can afford to lose the like 8 cents or whatever per stream (the IP) because they make stacks on stacks on stacks selling laptops and headphones (hardware)

Freedompop is built on this model- they give out free cell service and 51% of the users never pay for LTE, because their data costs are amortized by the 49% of users who do subscribe to paid services (and whatever they can make selling $40 smartphones)



Vipera said:


> Is deciding to not fund scalpers a crime? Of course not, you are just looking for any excuse to put me at your level. But I'm nowhere near yours, because I don't pirate stuff I can buy.


Obviously you are into pirating stuff you *can* buy, you just can't deal with the rising costs associated with scarcity. Supply and demand is a pretty fundamental facet of our economic systems- Do you send $50 to your favorite dev to relieve your karmic debt or is a bullshit justification just a bullshit justification.


----------



## wormdood (Oct 22, 2015)

Vipera said:


> All right, let me just repeat this one last time. After this, I will assume you are just trolling.
> Publishers invest the money for the game, developers make the money for the game. Scalpers buy all the games so they will be sold-out and you have to buy from them at a premium price that goes nowhere but some fat bastard.  The first thing is avoidable by crowdfunding, the last one is avoidable by either making the rare game available/remaking the game or by pirating it if no publisher or dev is selling it anymore. You are not paying the creators and the investors. I am not paying some tax fraud. Is deciding to not fund scalpers a crime? Of course not, you are just looking for any excuse to put me at your level. But I'm nowhere near yours, because I don't pirate stuff I can buy. And if I don't have the money (that happens a lot), I just don't buy it. Not a big deal.
> *your previous example about the nes game was better by the way
> you fail to see that i see this and have seen this in what you are saying the whole time but my point is beyond your point.   even in this event the dev still gets his cash just not from you directly (as if your dollars end up directly in his hands) hence my "kraft rant" the fat bastard scalper pays that publisher/dev fee (unless he hijacked all the truck with gta5 before they got to the store) and in exchange he tries to make some cash as well there are other acceptable occupations similar to this tho like a stock broker or investment banker but "alas they have zero to do with your gaming theft" so im sure they "dont count" or "i must simply be a troll" and as i said and will make more clearly not only do i not care about your personal reason you pirate but i also dont care about the publishers the devs or the fat bastard scalpers the only people in the world i care about are myself and my unborn child
> ...


edit:  *they are right you know* we have tainted this thread and for that we rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr sorry (or at least i am) so if you wanna continue to argue with me please pm me
2nd edit:   i totally did not think anyone was paying us any attention


----------



## Hungry Friend (Oct 22, 2015)

Why can't we all just agree that emulation is fucking awesome and stop with these ridiculous flame wars? I doubt there's a single person here who's never downloaded ROMs so arguing over details strikes me as pointless and from an outside perspective it looks like just arguing for the sake of arguing. It's not exactly honorable to pirate new games or games being sold at a reasonable price but when it comes to full priced $60 games with DLC and microtrans scams, I can't blame people for pirating them, and quite frankly companies who do that shit deserve to be stolen from. Best thing to do is to boycott games with abusive DLC/pay2win style shit completely but I'm not gonna give someone who pirates those games any shit either.

Even though it's piracy, emulation of arcade games has kept the memories of so many classics alive that would've been long forgotten without emulators like MAME, Kawaks, FBA, Nebula etc. Also before discovering emulation I never imaged I'd be playing SF2, MK1-UMK3, the Konami beat-em-ups etc on my computer. It's still really really cool to me. Hope this post lightens the mood a bit.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 22, 2015)

I've bought an actual cartridge of Secret of Mana yesterday, even after finishing the game many times on emulataor. Do I win?


----------



## Hungry Friend (Oct 22, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I've bought an actual cartridge of Secret of Mana yesterday, even after finishing the game many times on emulataor. Do I win?


It's been so long since I played my actual SoM cart that I dunno if it even works anymore. I hope it does because I have a save with everyone at lvl 99 with level 9 weapons, including the Mana Sword. From what I can tell there's no legit way to get the lvl9 sword orb; I tried when I was a kid and eventually just used the sword orb glitch. Keep in mind that it does make a certain ability in the final battle very buggy but you can still easily beat the game with the lvl 9 sword.

*EDIT:* Forgot to mention that I did not make the video I linked to. It's the shortest video of the glitch I could find.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Oct 22, 2015)

Because games cost too ****ing much nowadays, especially with all the **** going on here in Italy.
But mostly 'cause I wanna be sure that I'll like what I want to buy, and there's not always a demo available, so...
Also 'cause I'm not gonna buy another freaking console just to get over that bullgunk that is region blocking.
If you're gonna block the game from me 'cause of stupid reasons, then you won't get money from me.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 22, 2015)

Hungry Friend said:


> It's been so long since I played my actual SoM cart that I dunno if it even works anymore. I hope it does because I have a save with everyone at lvl 99 with level 9 weapons, including the Mana Sword. From what I can tell there's no legit way to get the lvl9 sword orb; I tried when I was a kid and eventually just used the sword orb glitch. Keep in mind that it does make a certain ability in the final battle very buggy but you can still easily beat the game with the lvl 9 sword.


I've been using that too, also a OOB glitch since one of my characters, had a missing ability to clib walls.


----------



## Bimmel (Oct 31, 2015)

I buy games I like. And I buy games I think I could like.

And I buy only retail stuff, since I can sell it again. There are exeptions, but that is when I'm sure it's a hit (Life Is Strange).

Why do I pirate? Don't know. I like to have the full control over my media and there are no restrictions. And it is convient to have everything on one harddrive or flashcard.

I don't want to justify this cause I know it is not possible. I see the lifes and jobs behind a game - so I buy the games I would buy anyway. I even buy game music - and believe me, it is so damn expensive.


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 31, 2015)

My reason for being a pirate


----------



## The Minish LAN (Oct 31, 2015)

I pirate if I can't/don't want to buy a game.

Of course, there's not much that I want to (or even CAN) pirate any more.
If I do pirate, I attempt to buy the product later.
If I can't, then I move on with my life.


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 31, 2015)

The Minish LAN said:


> I pirate if I can't/don't want to buy a game.
> 
> Of course, there's not much that I want to (or even CAN) pirate any more.
> If I do pirate, I attempt to buy the product later.
> If I can't, then I move on with my life.


Same, most of my roms I actually dumped myself. Not all, but most.


----------



## Amadren (Oct 31, 2015)

I don't pirate a lot. Usually it's only GBA Games because they can be very expensive.


----------



## TVL (Oct 31, 2015)

Because it gives me a warm tingeling feeling inside.


----------



## Vipera (Oct 31, 2015)

amoulton said:


> Obviously you are into pirating stuff you *can* buy, you just can't deal with the rising costs associated with scarcity. Supply and demand is a pretty fundamental facet of our economic systems- Do you send $50 to your favorite dev to relieve your karmic debt or is a bullshit justification just a bullshit justification.


No, I don't want to give money to some random douchebag who MADE scarcity and is trying to make a taxfree profit. It's different.


----------



## Viri (Oct 31, 2015)

Because I can, and no moralfag is gonna stop me!


----------



## Bimmel (Oct 31, 2015)

Viri said:


> Because I can, and no moralfag is gonna stop me!


Do you kiss your mom with that mouth? Gross.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Nov 1, 2015)

Vipera said:


> No, I don't want to give money to some random douchebag who MADE scarcity and is trying to make a taxfree profit. It's different.



That's a big reason I just DL old, rare games as well. I got lucky in 1999 buying Suikoden 2 while it was still available but there are plenty of rare gems I missed and emulation as a whole is an awesome gift to the gaming community. It allows us to play rare shit for free and helps preserve lost, abandoned classics at the same. Also yeah fuck scalpers.


----------



## Tigroid (Nov 1, 2015)

With the exception of nearly impossible to find retro games, I don't pirate. I do like to have a digital copy of everything, though. If I buy a movie, book, or video game and I can download a torrent, ebook, or rom, then I will, but I, personally (NOT bashing anyone), would feel too guilty to download things I don't own.



Seita said:


> My biggest concern is not piracy, but a much more abhorred part of it;cheat codes. ESPECIALLY ONLINE CHEAT CODES. They make a game totally unplayable and they are the most dangerous abomination ever created!


Agreed, pft, cheaters.


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 1, 2015)

Because I'm poor


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Nov 1, 2015)

*Question*: Your reason for being a pirate.

Well, I mean... pirates did win the recent Splatfest, right?


----------



## Clydefrosch (Nov 1, 2015)

i've always been a pirate while also buying games. but there's only so much i can afford and so much more i wanted to try out. so yeah, its mainly the money excuse for me too.
though, on occasion, i used piracy to pretest games, to play games that weren't available here or were sold out and of course, for emulation.

though i always was aware that its wrong to do so. doesn't actually matter if there was a good or bad reason for it.


----------



## nxwing (Nov 2, 2015)

I pirate for many reasons actually.

Back then, I pirate since my mom introduced me into it (kinda like a family business) and we downloaded all sorts of those point and click games for my laptop that we would play together. We would then later on go to pirate music and then movies.

As the years advanced, I learned so much more about piracy. I pirated an entire OS and installed it on my PC. I also pirated some software from Adobe.

Nowadays, I pirate just to show off. Having the latest software to show off to my friends and then later on, I started pirating TV shows, more movies and even more music. I still pirate games but not that much as I used to before.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Nov 2, 2015)

JoostinOnline said:


> Because I don't want to pay for my own sugar cane, tobacco, and spices.


I am genuinely surprised that nobody liked this.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 2, 2015)

JoostinOnline said:


> I am genuinely surprised that nobody liked this.


Fixed  hahaha


----------



## Hungry Friend (Nov 3, 2015)

JoostinOnline said:


> I am genuinely surprised that nobody liked this.



That was pretty funny; guess I missed it. Liked as well, but I sometimes ignore the whole like function when I'm in a rush.


----------



## PolyChrome (Nov 3, 2015)

> Shitty country.
> Imported technology with high taxes.

Basically, 3rd world problems.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 3, 2015)

I know it sounds weird, but I both *Do* and *Don't* like piracy.

There's a lot of pros and cons to it. The main pro, like everyone should know, is that you can get the games you want free of charge! However, the main con is that the developers take all these months/years to put together really good games. If we pirate games, they lose profits, and can't get enough funding for other stuff like the next game(s) that they plan to make, or extra non-game stuff like merchandise/toys/figurines.

I know what you're thinking. "Oh, but there are as many people who buy the game as much as there is people who pirate the game." That may be true. But for example, say you have 100 people who want the game. 50 people will pirate it; 50 people will buy it. The company may have some gain of money from that, but if the 50 people who pirated the game actually bought it, the company would've made *double* the profits!

For me, If I think a game is really crappy, then I'll pirate it. If it's a really good game, then I will contribute to the company by buying it.


----------



## osaka35 (Nov 3, 2015)

I buy video games when I have money.
When I don't have money I don't buy games.
I pirate during both times.

I do this mainly to try out new games before I buy them. Or know which games to purchase I might have forgotten about when I do come into disposable income . Also to experience older games that aren't sold any more by the company. I still buy the good games, but give a pass to boring games. It's like free rentals for me. Right or wrong, it's the path of least resistance, so it's the one I take.


----------



## GaaraPrime (Nov 3, 2015)

Stuck in a dead-end job.  Money problems.  Family problems.  Nonetheless, I've been fortunate enough to be able to save enough and get a pretty good gaming PC, and so far, I've bought quite a few games on Steam.  I buy those games which I know for sure the devs deserve my money.  I might not be able to buy them when they're released, but I do buy them when I get them in a good sale and am able to afford them 

*Edit:* The PC in my sig might be the *ONLY GOOD THING* right now in my life.


----------



## loco365 (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm in college.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 3, 2015)

i'm a pirate 'cause my yearly payment is about 100$, which will be about 10 games, I guess... but i'm playing a lot, so I finish games realy fast, so for example I finished majora mask in 4 weeks, 78 hours total.
also, in my country there are no enough stores for that things, and just to drive to a store will take me a whole day (to- and from-), which will cost me about 20$, so yeah.


----------



## Lucar (Nov 4, 2015)

tyrran said:


> I was an innocent kid.
> 
> Then I saw this. And everything changed.




Was wondering when someone was going to post that.


----------



## Attacker3 (Nov 9, 2015)

Because I don't want to feed EA


----------



## bitjacker (Nov 9, 2015)

because shovelware exists.


----------



## Attacker3 (Nov 9, 2015)

bitjacker said:


> because shovelware exists.



Like what EA is starting to make?


----------



## Chary (Nov 9, 2015)

Because sometimes games get cracked before launch day. Sweet, sweet early Fallout 4.


----------



## Kikirini (Nov 9, 2015)

I used to pirate everything, but now that I'm older and have a little income, I try to support games/music/programs as much as I can.
Nowadays, I only pirate games that aren't available in English. 
And Photoshop, I'm not paying a monthly fee for that shit.


----------



## Attacker3 (Nov 9, 2015)

Kikirini said:


> I used to pirate everything, but now that I'm older and have a little income, I try to support games/music/programs as much as I can.
> Nowadays, I only pirate games that aren't available in English.
> And Photoshop, I'm not paying a monthly fee for that shit.



Pirate games from Big Corporations, don't pirate from the little guys.


----------



## Kikirini (Nov 9, 2015)

Attacker3 said:


> Pirate games from Big Corporations, don't pirate from the little guys.


I don't wanna pirate from the little guys, but I can't play Fire Emblem 12 in English otherwise D:


----------



## bitjacker (Nov 9, 2015)

what percentage of people pirate? I dont think it hurts sales. its only benificial to the consumer to find out its crap without paying. my take on this would be different if i could return a game simply because its crap.


----------



## xBleedingSoulx (Nov 9, 2015)

I've been a pirate for as long as I can remember, when I was a kid I'd get bought consoles or a PC for Christmas/Birthdays or whatever and not be able to afford games to play on it, so I'd pirate them. Now that I'm older and have money, I do a mixture of pirating and buying, I will pirate most games before buying them unless they are cheap and/or I know that they are going to be an instant favourite. If after pirating a game, I realise it's an amazing game and I want to support it, I will then buy it, normally in a sale if it's a stupidly expensive AAA title(I don't have THAT much money).

I currently own 230+ games and 267 DLC on Steam, which should show that I do support the games that I enjoy.


----------



## Black-Ice (Nov 9, 2015)

Someone once stole my Pokemon Soul Silver

It hurt me

Mentally and emotionally


I was absol-utely devastated


It was then that I dived into a hideous life of crime and piracy, to ensure I would never feel the pain of losing my Pokemon again.


----------



## hundshamer (Nov 9, 2015)

Plain and simple. Why buy the cow when the milk is free?


----------



## WeedZ (Nov 9, 2015)

xBleedingSoulx said:


> I've been a pirate for as long as I can remember, when I was a kid I'd get bought consoles or a PC for Christmas/Birthdays or whatever and not be able to afford games to play on it, so I'd pirate them. Now that I'm older and have money, I do a mixture of pirating and buying, I will pirate most games before buying them unless they are cheap and/or I know that they are going to be an instant favourite. If after pirating a game, I realise it's an amazing game and I want to support it, I will then buy it, normally in a sale if it's a stupidly expensive AAA title(I don't have THAT much money).
> 
> I currently own 230+ games and 267 DLC on Steam, which should show that I do support the games that I enjoy.


I started when I was a kid too. Hot swapping cd-r backups with the ps1.


----------



## Lucar (Nov 9, 2015)

Black-Ice said:


> Someone once stole my Pokemon Soul Silver
> 
> It hurt me
> 
> ...



Absol-utely the best pun I've ever seen.


----------



## Amadren (Nov 9, 2015)

No one talked about beer? Weird :/


----------



## Seriel (Nov 9, 2015)

I pirate games that I can't get anymore for various reasons.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 10, 2015)

Jackus said:


> I pirate games that I can't get anymore for various reasons.


Your parents refuse to pay for your games


----------



## Seriel (Nov 10, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Your parents refuse to pay for your games


Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessentially yes.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Nov 10, 2015)

I used to burn Dreamcast games in 2000-2001 because I was a teenager who didn't give a fuck and there were a lot of great games that were unavailable in the US. Capcom VS SNK 2 and Guilty Gear X were 2 perfect examples at the time although they were eventually released for the PS2 and other consoles. CVS2 for the DC is still the best port though since the the DC is just the Naomi arcade HW with less RAM so it was a flawless port. Same with MvC2; the PS2 ports were jaggy compared to the DC originals.(I bought MvC2 though)

I'm tired as fuck and rambling but playing DC games before they even came out in Japan was fucking sweet. Shit would sometimes get leaked a week or so before release and I'd download like a million .rar files from seedy FTP sites. I was so happy when my burned copy of CvS2 worked with no mods or even a boot disc. It's still one of the best 2d fighters ever minus that fruity announcer.


----------

